# All PCI Interrupt Links are disabled?

## andretti

I noticed these boot dmesg in 2 EFI enabled PCs. Should I be concerned that all PCI Interrupt Links are disabled?

```

[    0.168347] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.168401] acpi PNP0A08:00: Requesting ACPI _OSC control (0x1d)

[    0.168533] acpi PNP0A08:00: ACPI _OSC control (0x18) granted

[    0.168859] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.168893] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.168926] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.168958] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.168990] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.169021] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.169053] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.169086] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.169238] ACPI: Enabled 4 GPEs in block 00 to 3F

[    0.169243] acpi root: \_SB_.PCI0 notify handler is installed

[    0.169280] Found 1 acpi root devices

```

However, there seems to be interrupts in /proc/interrupts

```

           CPU0       CPU1       CPU2       CPU3       

  0:         75          0          0          0  IR-IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:          3          0          0          0  IR-IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  8:          1          0          0          0  IR-IO-APIC-edge      rtc0

  9:          0          0          0          0  IR-IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi

 12:          4          0          0          0  IR-IO-APIC-edge      i8042

 16:  186545226      65074      39718      40249  IR-IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb1, saa7164[0]

 18:          0          0          0          0  IR-IO-APIC-fasteoi   cx88[0], cx88[0]

 23:      13283        337          4        151  IR-IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb2

 40:          0          0          0          0  DMAR_MSI-edge      dmar0

 41:          0          0          0          0  DMAR_MSI-edge      dmar1

 43:      27069        260        320        153  IR-PCI-MSI-edge      i915

 44:     151200      21414      13312      12540  IR-PCI-MSI-edge      ahci

 45:    3602015     200246      94055      80706  IR-PCI-MSI-edge      eth0

 46:          0          0          0          0  IR-PCI-MSI-edge      xhci_hcd

 47:    2147955      14703       5505       4190  IR-PCI-MSI-edge      snd_hda_intel

NMI:          0          0          0          0   Non-maskable interrupts

LOC:  168580214   10066266    8701516   10395622   Local timer interrupts

SPU:          0          0          0          0   Spurious interrupts

PMI:          0          0          0          0   Performance monitoring interrupts

IWI:     153125     167233     176709     155275   IRQ work interrupts

RTR:          0          0          0          0   APIC ICR read retries

RES:    3693515    4928948    5254751    5094374   Rescheduling interrupts

CAL:        167       2138       2224       2234   Function call interrupts

TLB:      73770      70010      82837      87611   TLB shootdowns

TRM:          0          0          0          0   Thermal event interrupts

THR:          0          0          0          0   Threshold APIC interrupts

MCE:          0          0          0          0   Machine check exceptions

MCP:      15557      15557      15557      15557   Machine check polls

ERR:          0

MIS:          0

```

Anyone experienced similar situation as above?

Thanks

----------

## aCOSwt

 *andretti wrote:*   

> Anyone experienced similar situation as above?

 

Everybody I believe!

----------

## andretti

This is interesting... Not all PCI Interrupt Links were disabled when the same PC was booted from EFI CSM BIOS.

```

[    0.759367] acpi PNP0A08:00: Requesting ACPI _OSC control (0x1d)

[    0.759819] acpi PNP0A08:00: ACPI _OSC control (0x1d) granted

[    0.760743] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.761331] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.762029] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.762593] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.763155] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.763852] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.764593] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.765180] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 *4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.766309] ACPI: Enabled 3 GPEs in block 00 to 7F

[    0.766506] acpi root: \_SB_.PCI0 notify handler is installed

[    0.766576] Found 1 acpi root devices

```

----------

## platojones

I don't have any disabled.  Running 3.12.1-gentoo on ASUS RIVE, with UEFI bios:

```

[    0.289334] acpi PNP0A03:00: ACPI _OSC support notification failed, disabling PCIe ASPM

[    0.291055] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.291092] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.291126] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 11 12 14 *15)

[    0.291160] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 *4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.291195] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 *14 15)

[    0.291229] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.291263] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.291297] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.291458] ACPI: Enabled 3 GPEs in block 00 to 3F

[    0.291458] ACPI: \_SB_.PCI0: notify handler is installed

[    0.291458] ACPI: \_SB_.UNC0: notify handler is installed

[    0.292023] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

```

Of course, I have no idea what it means if they are disabled either.

----------

